# FSD Confirmation



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Just got this...

Thought as to what it means in regards to FSD progress?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi Dan,

Certainly more encouraging news than anything else, IMHO. Mostly it appears like reassuring news for those like you who ordered their car with the FSD option before that was removed from the Design Studio... clearing the confusion that may have existed in some people’s head...

Just my 5 cents, of course. Yet also to be expected since you paid, what, three grand extra for this?


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Certainly more encouraging news than anything else, IMHO. Mostly it appears like reassuring news for those like you who ordered their car with the FSD option before that was removed from the Design Studio... clearing the confusion that may have existed in some people's head...
> 
> Just my 5 cents, of course. Yet also to be expected since you paid, what, three grand extra for this?


Yeah, paid 3K at purchase with the expectation that I wouldn't see it for at least a couple of years. I still believe 2 things regarding FSD. 1) It will indeed come to pass at some point, and 2) When it does it will be 10K or more.

Dan


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I also paid for it at purchase. I think I heard that paying for it at purchase will get us the free computer upgrade next summer. I don't have confidence that I will ever be riding in in my self driving model 3. I just wanted to help fund the R&D efforts. I have been wondering though, when my view of Elon will change from an entrepreneur trying to save the world to a billionaire making 25% Gross Profit on my purchase.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> I have been wondering though, when my view of Elon will change from an entrepreneur trying to save the world to a billionaire making 25% Gross Profit on my purchase.


it takes a lot of gross profits to save the world though


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> I also paid for it at purchase. I think I heard that paying for it at purchase will get us the free computer upgrade next summer. I don't have confidence that I will ever be riding in in my self driving model 3. I just wanted to help fund the R&D efforts. I have been wondering though, when my view of Elon will change from an entrepreneur trying to save the world to a billionaire making 25% Gross Profit on my purchase.


I would respectfully disagree. I think the 3 grand I paid at purchase will be a steal when it actually comes to pass...which I think will happen in the next two or three years.

Dan


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I thought it was worthwhile, that's why I payed for it. I feel it is worth the money to get the new computer that is 1000 times faster. I agree that if they get it working it will probably be a 10K adder if not pre-purchased. If it takes three years for it to finish development then it will probably require purchasing the new 2022 model 3 to get it the full functionality. I guess I need to also believe that it was pulled from configuration due to confusion.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

between the time I finalized my order (late June) and took delivery (late September), I went back and forth on adding FSD in. ended up deciding to do it at delivery, but with a last week of the quarter delivery, it was hard enough to confirm I was actually getting the car delivered, let alone attempt to alter it, even with just software. so decided to just suck it up and pay whatever it ends up being once available. Hope they honor the upgrade price that was quoted at the time of the order, and not @Dan Detweiler prediction that it could skyrocket


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> I thought it was worthwhile, that's why I payed for it. I feel it is worth the money to get the new computer that is 1000 times faster. I agree that if they get it working it will probably be a 10K adder if not pre-purchased. If it takes three years for it to finish development then it will probably require purchasing the new 2022 model 3 to get it the full functionality. I guess I need to also believe that it was pulled from configuration due to confusion.


Curious why you think a 3 year wait would mean it would only be available on 2022 models.

Dan


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> between the time I finalized my order (late June) and took delivery (late September), I went back and forth on adding FSD in. ended up deciding to do it at delivery, but with a last week of the quarter delivery, it was hard enough to confirm I was actually getting the car delivered, let alone attempt to alter it, even with just software. so decided to just suck it up and pay whatever it ends up being once available. Hope they honor the upgrade price that was quoted at the time of the order, and not @Dan Detweiler prediction that it could skyrocket


Just to clarify, I think it will be 10K on NEW purchases. I do believe they will honor the quoted price for those that deferred early on.

Dan


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Curious why you think a 3 year wait would mean it would only be available on 2022 models.
> 
> Dan


Only from my lack of confidence in an upgradable computer. I feel that by the time they figure it out, there will be some limiting component in the current models to allow us to take advantage of the new system. I hope I am wrong. If anyone can figure it out it will be Tesla, but I was foolish enough 
to buy an fnever obsolete e-machine.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

The Key fob passive entry is the first sign of this. I ordered one thinking it would eventually support passive entry and summon, over a software update. My understanding that it will only work like a 10 year old key fob due to the hardware in the Model 3.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> I also paid for it at purchase. I think I heard that paying for it at purchase will get us the free computer upgrade next summer. I don't have confidence that I will ever be riding in in my self driving model 3. I just wanted to help fund the R&D efforts. I have been wondering though, when my view of Elon will change from an entrepreneur trying to save the world to a billionaire making 25% Gross Profit on my purchase.


I posted this in November 2018, Although I could've posted it yesterday. Fantasy uncertainty and doubt

With only two referrals, I think I have about the same odds as Trevor, in getting my free roadster. I am a finalist in the publisher's clearing house, and I am so excited about my passing safety score with no accidents and no arrests, FSD any day now


----------

